# NTLDR mancante .... [RISOLTO]

## vinn

Salve a tutti ho reinstallato la mia gentoo qualke giorno fa (avendo cambiato il mio HDD)

solo che dopo un paio di giorni quando, dal LILO, provavo a far partire WinzozXP ,

mi ha iniziato a "dire"

NTLDR mancante

Premere CTRL+ALT bla bla ....

ho provato a riscrivere il LILO nell'MBR ma nulla (sia scrivendolo sull "sda" il primo HDD (quello con Win) e sia su sdb (il secondo))

il mio lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/sdb

prompt

timeout=50

default=WindowsXP

vga=791

menu-scheme=Wb

#Gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r6

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

   label=Gentoo

   root=/dev/sdb7

#Windows XP

other=/dev/sda1

   label=WindowsXP

```

le mie partizioni sono 

```
/dev/sda Maxtor 160GB SATA

/dev/sda1 WindowXP

/dev/sdb Maxtor 300GB SATA

/dev/sdb1 Partizione NTFS

/dev/sdb2 Partizione boot Ext3

/dev/sdb3 Partizione Root Ext3

/dev/sdb4 Partizione Swap

```

(La mia MotherBoard è la ASUS A8N-E con chipset NVIDIA NFROCE4)

Grazie per ogni info al riguardo ...

PROVE DA EFFETTUARE e POSSIBILI SOLUZIONI

----------

## codadilupo

NTLDR mancante indica che  l'NT LoaDeR di windows (NT/2k*/Xp) è:

- mancante

- illeggibile

Ergo: o hai impostato male il device dove dovrebbe trovarsi l'NTLDR, oppure è proprio sfasciato, e quindi dovresti procedere con un bel ripristino da console di windows.

Coda

----------

## vinn

ciao Coda ,

ho già tetato il ripristino dell' nt loader dalla console di ripristino di win,

la cosa piu fastidiosa è che se modificando la sequenza di boot dal bios 

mettendo come boot primario /dev/sda win parte traquillamente (naturalmente sensa il LILO)

se metto come primario /dev/sdb parte il LILO, gentoo va una favola, win mi da quel cavolo di errore .....

bho non so piu che fare ...

ciuu,

Ivan

----------

## codadilupo

scusa, ma se sda è primary master, allora lilo.conf è corretto. Diversamente, win si trova su sdb, e quindi devi cambiare lilo.conf (e lanciare lilo -v)...   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## vinn

scusa coda ... mi sono espresso male ....   :Embarassed: 

entrambi gli HDD sono sata quindi non c'è ne master ne slave ... cmq

windows (come nella tabella delle partizioni che ho sctritto sopra) sta sul /sda

in cui c'è un unica partizione ......

nell' /sdb ci sono 250GB di NTFS e le tre partizioni linux nel restante spazio 

sia scrivendo l'MBR del primo o quella del secondo Hdd mi da lo stesso errore ...

spero di essermi spiegato meglio sta volta ^_^

----------

## Truzzone

 *vinn wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> NTLDR mancante
> 
> Premere CTRL+ALT bla bla ....
> ...

 

1. Dai un'occhiata se la partizione con windows è avviabile e NON nascosta.

2. Segui questi link:

http://trucchi.swzone.it/swztips.php?action=tips&id=247

http://www.sysadmin.it/pages/guide/guide.asp?ID=49

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## vinn

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *vinn wrote:*   ....
> 
> NTLDR mancante
> 
> Premere CTRL+ALT bla bla ....
> ...

 

hola truzzone .... 

ho gia fatto questi passaggi.....

(so usare Google :PPPPPP)

so che la partizione di win è bootabile ma non so se è nascosa ..... 

scusate l'ignoranza ma come vedo se è nascosta e in caso rimetterla visibile ??

grazie a tutti 

ciuu

----------

## Truzzone

 *vinn wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> scusate l'ignoranza ma come vedo se è nascosta e in caso rimetterla visibile ??
> 
> ...

 

Al momento mi viene in mente fdisk della m$ o pqmagic della vecchia powerquest   :Embarassed: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## vinn

allora l'fdisk della Gentoo me la vede e me la da bootabile

e la stessa cosa con PartitionMagic....

non so che fare ......

----------

## Truzzone

 *vinn wrote:*   

> allora l'fdisk della Gentoo me la vede e me la da bootabile
> 
> e la stessa cosa con PartitionMagic....
> 
> 

 

e Visibile?

In pqmagic una volta selezionata la partizione vai su operazioni > avanzate > rendi visibile controlla se quest'ultima voce è selezionabile nel caso clicka e applica le modifiche   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## vinn

non so cmq io sto usando partitionmagic 8.0 e sotto avanzate ho una vocie con scritto Nascondi Partizione solo che non è cliccabile...

e comunque nello stato mi dice attiva/visibile 

(parlo della partizione di win )

----------

## vinn

RAGAZZI HO RISOLTO  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

ho convertito le partizioni da LOGICHE a PRIMARIE

ho sistemato l'fstab con la nuova numerazione delle partizioni

ho sistemato il lilo.conf con la nuova numerazione delle partizione

/sbin/lilo -v 

REBOOT

"e voilà ... bello come un quadro "

GGHGHGHGGGHHGGHGH

Grazie per tutto l'aiuto ^_^

----------

## vinn

 *vinn wrote:*   

> RAGAZZI HO RISOLTO       
> 
> ho convertito le partizioni da LOGICHE a PRIMARIE
> 
> ho sistemato l'fstab con la nuova numerazione delle partizioni
> ...

 

Come nondetto .... ha funzionato per un pomeriggio e oggi lo fa di nuovo ....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Potrebbe essere l'hdd che che si sta lentamente ma inesorabilmente SFONDANDO ????

Grazie a tutti

(per ogni supporto morale )

ciuu

----------

## Truzzone

 *vinn wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Potrebbe essere l'hdd che che si sta lentamente ma inesorabilmente SFONDANDO ????
> 
> ...
> ...

 

NO.

Puoi postare un breve schema di come sono le partizioni con il loro tipo?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## vinn

l'havevo gia postato sopra cmq 

per la cronaca la mobo è un ASUS A8n-e chipset Nforce4

```

#/dev/sda Maxtor160GB SATA

/dev/sda1 WinzozXP NTFS

#/dev/sdb Maxtor300GB SATA

/dev/sdb1 Downloads NTFS

/dev/sdb2 Root Ext3

/dev/sdb3 boot Ext3

/dev/sdb4 swap swap

```

ho provato a mettere il lilo sia sulla MBR dell'sda che sull sdb

naturalmente essendo sata i dischi sono ordinati tramite il controller 

quindi il primo è l'sda e il secondo è sdb ...

grazie per ogni possibile aiuto ..... Gasp sigh sob..

ciuu

PS ho passato il pomeriggio a fare il controllo di entrambi gli HDD

con il Powermax, il tool della maxtor, .... e entrambi sono "cretificati senza errori"

(dopo ben 5 ore di tests)

----------

## Truzzone

Ultima prova che mi viene in mente sospettando che lilo non faccia bene il suo lavoro.

Resetta l'mbr del disco digitando da dos fdisk /mbr o utilizzando altri programmi che ti lasciano farlo.

Teoricamente al riavvio dovrebbe bootare windows senza errori   :Wink: 

In questo caso prova ad installare grub e configurarlo come da handbook.

Altrimenti dobbiamo lavorare sulla partizione di windows perchè è lei che ha problemi   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## vinn

ho fatto il fixmbr di winzoz e ho provato a mettere il grub .... nulla cmq ti posto l'output del verbose del lilo

con la relativa configurazione fai riferimento per le partizioni con la tabella scritta prima

il lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/sdb

prompt

timeout=50

default=WindowsXP

vga=791

menu-scheme=Wb

#Gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r6

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

   label=Gentoo2.6.16-r6

   root=/dev/sdb2

#Windows XP

other=/dev/sda1

   label=WindowsXP

```

l'output del lilo:

```
LILO version 22.7, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2005 John Coffman

Released 12-Apr-2005 and compiled at 13:34:53 on May 13 2006

Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

Reading boot sector from /dev/sdb

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Boot image: /boot/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

Added Gentoo2.6.16-r6

Boot other: /dev/sda1, on /dev/sda, loader CHAIN

Added WindowsXP *

Writing boot sector.

/boot/boot.0810 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

```

Grazie per la pazienza ^_^

----------

## eddy89

 *vinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cosa piu fastidiosa è che se modificando la sequenza di boot dal bios 
> 
> mettendo come boot primario /dev/sda win parte traquillamente (naturalmente sensa il LILO)
> ...

 

Se nella configurazione di lilo metti /dev/sda anzichè /dev/sda1 per windows, sarà esattamente come cambiare l'ordine di boot all'avvio e dovrebbe funzionare, perchè va a leggere l'mbr di quell'hd che da solo fa partire windows, cosa che farebbe anche il bios cambiando l'ordine.. Prova.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

so che non è molto ortodosso, ma passare a grub ? Alcuni utenti con problemi con lilo hanno risolto con il passaggio a grub.

----------

## vinn

grazie per i consigli ma ho gia provato a mettere /dev/sda al posto di /dev/sda1 e l'errore è lo stesso 

anche per quanto riguarda Grub ( come da post precedente) ho provato a metterlo ma nulla  :Sad: ((((

grazie comunque per tutto ^_^

PS(Per me è tutta colpa di quella me**a di Window .... bha )

----------

## knefas

Sei hai WinXP prova a dare dalla console non solo fixmbr ma anche fixboot...

----------

## Truzzone

 *vinn wrote:*   

> ho fatto il fixmbr di winzoz e ho provato a mettere il grub .... nulla ....

 

Che cosa vuol dire nulla?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## vinn

x Truzzone:

vuol dire che mi da lo stesso errore ^_^

x knefas:

cmq fixmbr mi serve solo a far ripartire windowsxp .... il mio problema è farlo partire dal lilo ...

----------

## knefas

 *vinn wrote:*   

> x knefas:
> 
> cmq fixmbr mi serve solo a far ripartire windowsxp .... il mio problema è farlo partire dal lilo ...

 

Sto parlando di fixboot io.  :Wink: 

----------

## vinn

a scusami ^_^ comunque si ho fatto anche fixboot

----------

## Truzzone

 *vinn wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> x knefas:
> 
> cmq fixmbr mi serve solo a far ripartire windowsxp .... il mio problema è farlo partire dal lilo ...

 

Quindi una volta fatto fixmbr, il windows xp parte senza problemi?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## eddy89

Aspetta aspetta.. mi è venuta in mente un'opzione in lilo quando lo usavo:

(nel mio caso:

```
other = /dev/hda1

  label = WinXP

  master-boot

```

master-boot mi faceva funzionare il tutto mi pare... prova e dicci!

----------

## vinn

Cazzarola ( o "Porca paletta!!" se volete) 

He's alive!!!!! alive!!!!!!

Funzia!!!! grande eddy89 ^___^

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto 

appena sono certo che tutto funzioni ad-hoc metto il tag Risolto

poi modifico il post con tutti i tentativi che ho fatto ....

GRAZIE MILLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ghhghghghghgh

----------

